# filter vibration?



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, so my 5g tank has a small filter with an external pump, Buddy loves his tank and is a health fishy. My 5.5g tank has a Tetra whisper with an internal pump, set on the lowest setting. The flow is perfect for bettas, but I realized that it makes the whole tank vibrate. Could this be why my "Beau" has not been able to settle for two weeks now? I mean, it would drive ME crazy if my whole world vibrated. I never realized how much I could feel the vibration just by placing my hand on the outside of the tank, until tonight. Should I just remove it? Beau is now in another tank, but I just added a new betta to that tank tonight...I would hate to think I drove Beau crazy because of that dang filter vibration!


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

I would use something to cushion it against the glass... I'd say fish tank sealant because its 100% silicon, but its kinda perm. unless your comfy with using a razorblade to remove the silicon later on.


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Okay, so my 5g tank has a small filter with an external pump, Buddy loves his tank and is a health fishy. My 5.5g tank has a Tetra whisper with an internal pump, set on the lowest setting. The flow is perfect for bettas, but I realized that it makes the whole tank vibrate. Could this be why my "Beau" has not been able to settle for two weeks now? I mean, it would drive ME crazy if my whole world vibrated. I never realized how much I could feel the vibration just by placing my hand on the outside of the tank, until tonight. Should I just remove it? Beau is now in another tank, but I just added a new betta to that tank tonight...I would hate to think I drove Beau crazy because of that dang filter vibration!


My filter vibrated as well (10 gallon tank). I slid it around, held it, put weight on it.....anything to figure out what would make it stop vibrating. I wound up putting bits of these http://www.amazon.com/Macks-Pillow-...=1343757606&sr=8-1&keywords=silicon+ear+plugs where it hung onto the edge of the tank. ALSO, I made a homemade baffle out of a soda bottle and that stopped almost every vibration when I put it on. These things may not work for you........... just keep experimenting  Check internet to see if filter vibrations bother fish.


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I had the same problem but once I took apart and cleaned my filter motor it was MUCH better.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Could be the propeller..check to see that it's in properly.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ginzuishou said:


> My filter vibrated as well (10 gallon tank). I slid it around, held it, put weight on it.....anything to figure out what would make it stop vibrating. I wound up putting bits of these http://www.amazon.com/Macks-Pillow-...=1343757606&sr=8-1&keywords=silicon+ear+plugs where it hung onto the edge of the tank. ALSO, I made a homemade baffle out of a soda bottle and that stopped almost every vibration when I put it on. These things may not work for you........... just keep experimenting  Check internet to see if filter vibrations bother fish.


Cool idea with the earplugs..I have to use Mack's earplugs all the time for my left ear. I am deaf in that ear after 5 surgeries, so I always have them on hand! I did pull the filter apart the other night, and once I put it back together the vibration was a lot less, so maybe just loose parts. I still may use the earplugs though...thanks!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the tips...I'm have to make sure it's all clean too!


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Which filter is it?


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Cool idea with the earplugs..I have to use Mack's earplugs all the time for my left ear. I am deaf in that ear after 5 surgeries, so I always have them on hand! I did pull the filter apart the other night, and once I put it back together the vibration was a lot less, so maybe just loose parts. I still may use the earplugs though...thanks!


 Glad the filter is making less noise.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Unity said:


> Which filter is it?


Tetra whisper


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Unity said:


> Which filter is it?


It's a Whisper Micro Filter. It came with Buddy's 5g marineland tank, but I used a smaller Tetra whisper 1-3 for it, so when I bought the glass 5.5 I put the larger filter in there. It doesn't seem to be vibrating as badly, but I'm still going to do a good cleaning on it tomorrow when I do water changes.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

I have found those in-tank whispers to be phenomenal filters (as long they are the adjustable ones and at their lowest setting). 

One piece of (perhaps obvious) advice with those is to make sure the suction cup is firmly in place. That might solve the problem! 

Good luck!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Unity said:


> I have found those in-tank whispers to be phenomenal filters (as long they are the adjustable ones and at their lowest setting).
> 
> One piece of (perhaps obvious) advice with those is to make sure the suction cup is firmly in place. That might solve the problem!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks...yeah, when I inspected it the other night the motor itself was not tight in it's place, so that was the issue. Thanks for your help!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I knew it had to be the motor or propeller, my HOB had the same issue, adjusted the intake tube and the propeller went in flush, problem solved.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Ah - well as I am sure you know now, if there is no water spilling off the top of the filter then there is almost definitely a problem with the connection between the power unit and filter unit  Glad it worked out! That is a great filter.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Unity said:


> Ah - well as I am sure you know now, if there is no water spilling off the top of the filter then there is almost definitely a problem with the connection between the power unit and filter unit  Glad it worked out! That is a great filter.


Yeah...thanks for all the help everyone! Live and learn!


----------

